# Why are his testicles so large?



## Dayna

Are his boy parts supposed to be so large? He's a purebred ND. He's about 6 months old.


----------



## jddolan

That does not look right

But new to me


----------



## Curious

Do they feel hot, swollen, or tender to the touch as compared to other bucks? If he's six months old, he has definitely reached sexual maturity and will have gotten big testicles. I don't own ND's but my nubian bucks seemed to grow overnight, and he's only 4 1/2 months. They look like my friends bucks balls...if that makes sense. He's 2 though. Has he been chased?


----------



## Dayna

Not hot, not chased. They feel normal. They are just very very large.


----------



## still

They are pretty big but I'm not familiar with the smaller breeds.......I've never seen one in real life lol


----------



## Curious

If everything seems normal then it sounds like he's just greatly endowed.  If it's hot outside, it could make them seem bigger because they will sit further from the body.


----------



## goathiker

Normal, very normal, especially if his mom was a large uddered doe.
Little goats have big appendages


----------



## Dayna

Yes, his mother has a fabulous udder and is a great milking doe.


----------



## Curious

I didn't know that udder size and jewel size had a link! Cool...learn something new every day. Glad he's normal, my goats aren't exactly little, heehee.


----------



## Dayna

We joke that his jewels are bigger than his head! And really, I guess it's not a joke. They are about the same size!

When anyone new meets him that's the first thing they notice.


----------



## Curious

I can only imagine how funny it is when they first see him...".....Is that normal?" Little goat, big package!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Nigerians are very fertile little souls ... my 6 month old has the same size package as the 2 year old buck we had over this year.


----------



## Bonfire98

Hmm maybe his size makes them look bigger? I dont know but the other answers are cracking me up haha X)


----------



## Trickyroo

Reminds me of that AC/DC song........
And I thought Archie was endowed , lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Yep, my buck has huge testis too! I always make comments on it.. it kind of cracks me up. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, only on TGS! You guys are funny!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmmm, just thought of something,
I think 90%+ of everyone on here are women..... don't really see too many guys on here remarking about a bucks jewels, or anything really.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Little Bits... Yep, I'd imagine so. Wanna know something kind of... "out of the box"? 

My dad VOLUNTEERED to castrate our pet lamb! How many guys say they will freely do that, no questions asked? LOL, that surprised me! My dad is a softie, too. He cried when he saw our new baby nigerian dwarfs. He walked down in amazement that the doe had them without us watching (  Wow, like that EVER happens!) and started crying, mumbling at the same time, "They're so beautiful!". I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Dayna

My hubby helped when we castrated our buckling. He didn't even ask if I needed help.


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Hmmm, just thought of something,
> I think 90%+ of everyone on here are women..... don't really see too many guys on here remarking about a bucks jewels, or anything really.


 Guys wouldn't have anything G rated to say. They're smart to stay out of it :ROFL:


----------



## enchantedgoats

we have nds and they may be a tad large but he will probably grow into them.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hung like bull ......
You think you've heard everything !
I never thought I would hear "he'll grow into his testicles".
You may hear , he'll grow into his ears , legs. , head but never 
his testicles ! :laugh::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Curious

^^^ You crack me up! :ROFL:


----------



## still

Trickyroo said:


> Hung like bull ......
> You think you've heard everything !
> I never thought I would hear "he'll grow into his testicles".
> You may hear , he'll grow into his ears , legs. , head but never
> his testicles ! :laugh::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


I've never heard that one either.......lets just say he's got a LOT of growing to do! LOL!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, every guy I've known has been a sissy about anything testicle related, as soon as the word "castrating" comes up, *poof* he vanishes! No help what so ever when it comes to somethings nether regions!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, those are big.

I would say, check his teeth for age, LOL


----------



## lottsagoats

I think the guys are jealous.

My son is horrible about helping me band the bucklings. He somehow thinks its a strike against all males everywhere or something.


----------



## Trickyroo

I had a friend of my husband stop by last summer and we were sitting outside the goat paddock telling him all their names and breed of goat.
And he asked , "do you have all girls here " and we said yes , they are all girls. He pointed to Pixie's udder and asked in a smart a** sort of way , "well , what are those then"? I said a bit confused , thats her udder , where she will have milk if we breed her , and those are her nipples. Well , he was embarrassed to no end , lolol 
I didnt want to laugh in his face , though he deserved it cause he is sort of a I know whats best for you and you know nothing kinda guy , lol.
But I let him off the hook and changed the subject which he gladly accepted. Im so tempted to drop him a email and ask how things are and introduce our newly acquired goats and attach a photo of each , especially Archie , front and back . :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Laura!!!

Little Bits, my dad hides in the house while my mother and I castrate lol! Just talking about it he tells us how awful we are and he cringes ROFL!! It's so funny!
My dad is a big softy too  when we disbud he hides inside. Same with tattooing lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL Laura!!!
> 
> Little Bits, my dad hides in the house while my mother and I castrate lol! Just talking about it he tells us how awful we are and he cringes ROFL!! It's so funny!
> My dad is a big softy too  when we disbud he hides inside. Same with tattooing lol!


Yep, when my husband hears about me having to castrate anything, he is suddenly so busy, has to go into town, flat out can not find him, or has to go get see his friends. I've even found him in the attic before, hiding from me, trying to evade it. 
So I have my daughter help me...


----------



## ThreeHavens

My mom and I snipped off the banded sacks of our wethers, and (because we had no other place for them at the time) stuck them in our pockets. I turned to mom and said in a Gollum voice ... "What do you have in your pocketses?" We just about died laughing and she said, "You don't want to know!" :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha!! They are too funny!


ROFL Danielle! :ROFL:


----------



## Dayna

OMG what fabulous answers. hehe

I do know his age for 100% sure. I watched him grow from a newborn baby.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , but dont you notice a new found respect from any man that knows you castrate your own goats , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

trickyroo said:


> yeah , but dont you notice a new found respect from any man that knows you castrate your own goats , lolol


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , but dont you notice a new found respect from any man that knows you castrate your own goats , lolol


:laugh:
I castrate more than just bucks! I castrate boars, bulls, bucks, stallions, tom cats, rams, you name it! 
That man is never around when there is a scapel in my hand


----------



## HerdQueen

Trickyroo said:


> Reminds me of that AC/DC song........
> And I thought Archie was endowed , lol


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## xymenah

Those look like the size of Dante's and he's a nearly 2yo standard! These comments are hilarious though. My dad walks around the house like he's on eggshells for a few minuets if I say anything about castration. lol


----------



## Curious

Men tend to not like the subject of castration...hehehe. I wonder why???
I get the feeling that when it comes time, it'll just be us girls doing all the work...


----------



## Trickyroo

ThreeHavens said:


> My mom and I snipped off the banded sacks of our wethers, and (because we had no other place for them at the time) stuck them in our pockets. I turned to mom and said in a Gollum voice ... "What do you have in your pocketses?" We just about died laughing and she said, "You don't want to know!" :laugh:


Hey , those were my boy's parts you were carrying around in your pockets , lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Alright , is it just me that cant get that AC/DC song out 
of my head ? :ROFL::eyeroll:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Trickyroo said:


> Hey , those were my boy's parts you were carrying around in your pockets , lol


Yes, and feeling somewhat guilty about it.  :ROFL:


----------



## cherylthegoatmama

this has really helped me. I have a 4.5 month old Nigerian Dwarf and his is LARGER than your picture. I was worried.


----------



## rhodalee

My hubby wouldn't let me band our little buck when it was time. When he was holding him for me he said no way that I was going to do that to him.So he had me take him to the vet. Gave him the bill and now he says next time he will help me. It's like you are banding them and not the gaot


----------



## goathiker

I've banded them up to 3 years old. You just use surgical tubing and a California bander. Works great.


----------



## aceofspades

goathiker said:


> Normal, very normal, especially if his mom was a large uddered doe.
> Little goats have big appendages


Agreed


----------



## aceofspades

goathiker said:


> Guys wouldn't have anything G rated to say. They're smart to stay out of it :ROFL:


I guess I'll stay out of it lol


----------



## MoKa-Farms

OMG, I am dieing of laughter! :ROFL: I think either my dad or my grandfather would be willing to help castrate, lol


----------



## aceofspades

I've castrated hundreds of bulls and goats its nit a big deal just part of growing up in the country


----------



## liz

My husband does help me with banding if I need him to hold the boys... most of the time though I do it myself.'

I agree that the young boy is totally normal, I've had bucklings here that have made my hubby look twice in disbelief


----------



## mhoward2

My 5 month old ND is very well endowed like yours. They are probably very proud! LOL


----------

